# How to do J' Perm faster.



## hdskull (Aug 23, 2007)

How to you guys do J'-perm ? because right now i use the algorithm:

F2 L' U' r U2 l' U R' U' R2

and i think many ppl do it faster than i can.

How do you guys do it, please also mention any finger tricks used. videos would be wonderful. I'd like to be sub 3 at least.

thanks.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Aug 23, 2007)

R U2' R' U' R U2' L' U R' U' L

Both R U2' with thumb


----------



## Erik (Aug 23, 2007)

ExoCorsair said:


> R U2' R' U' R U2' L' U R' U' L
> 
> Both R U2' with thumb



iiee, that's ugly :S


----------



## tim (Aug 23, 2007)

x (U2' r' U' r U2') (R' F R' F' R2) x'

At the second part hold your cube with the left thumb at bottom. And go down with your right hand in one fluid motion (use your left index finger for F')


----------



## CorwinShiu (Aug 23, 2007)

(L' U' L) F (L' U' L) U (L F') L2 U L U

I'm so bored, i'll make a video. I'll edit this post and add it later.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F8_LUNeRzeo

-How do you like actually post it, so you can watch without the link? Message me if you know how ;o Thanks-


----------



## tim (Aug 23, 2007)

CorwinShiu said:


> (L' U' L) F (L' U' L) U (L F') L2 U L U
> 
> I'm so bored, i'll make a video. I'll edit this post and add it later.
> 
> ...



You make many regrips. I also made a video showing my version of the algorithm with less regrips (1 or 2). Unfortunately i can't make a video showing the cube from my own view. I hope you get it anyway.


----------



## hdskull (Aug 24, 2007)

cin said:


> You make many regrips. I also made a video showing my version of the algorithm with less regrips (1 or 2). Unfortunately i can't make a video showing the cube from my own view. I hope you get it anyway.





how fast is ur J' perm ? i timed myself today, and i avg around 2.2-2.5

EDIT: we execute it the same way. haha.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Aug 24, 2007)

Er, I posted J...

R' U2 R U R' U2 L U' R U L'

I think that's faster than my J... Using the double trigger for both R' U2 and the rest of the solve pretty much one smooth motion.


----------



## hdskull (Aug 24, 2007)

Thanks for all the responses, they're really appreciated


----------



## pjk (Aug 26, 2007)

I move this here since it isn't really a tutorial. If you want to create a tutorial, please type up the tutorial/video and post it. If you have a speedcubing question (like executing a PLL), please ask here. Thanks


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Aug 27, 2007)

I like: x' R2 u' R' u l2 x y' R' U R' U' R2


----------



## hdskull (Aug 27, 2007)

pjk said:


> I move this here since it isn't really a tutorial. If you want to create a tutorial, please type up the tutorial/video and post it. If you have a speedcubing question (like executing a PLL), please ask here. Thanks



okay sorry.


----------

